# Wieviel Federweg braucht frau??



## WarriorPrincess (2. November 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

also, ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach nem Fully, Einsatzbereich AM/Touren.
Bisher hat ein 100mm Hardtail gelangt (musste jetzt langen), aber nach 2 Jahren bin ich doch weiter fortgeschritten, als gedacht...
Jetzt ist halt die Überlegung, wieviel Federweg braucht's für mich eigentlich ... Klar, dass man das nicht pauschal sagen kann, ich würd nur diesmal gerne etwas genauer vorher drüber nachdenken, bevor ich jetzt auf 120 geh und dann in einem Jahr feststell, dass doch mehr mm hermüssen...

Deshalb jetzt die Frage mal anders formuliert:
Woran macht ihr fest, wieviel Federweg ihr braucht, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen in meine Überlegungen einzubeziehen?

PS: Ich bin mit 60kg inkl. Ausrüstung jetzt nicht die schwerste.
Mein Männlein sucht parallel, ist sich auch noch nit sicher, wieviel Federweg er will...


----------



## Principiante (2. November 2012)

Dein Gewicht zählt nicht so zur Sache.
Weil auch mit 60kg kann man dicke Dinger springen, oder einen echt "harten" Trail rocken.
Du mußt den Federweg Deinen Fahrverhalten anpassen. Was Du halt mit Deinem Bike vorhast.

Ich bin früher nur AM/Touren gefahren und hatte 130mm.
Aber jetzt würde ich nie unter 140mm gehen. 
Glaub mir, Du ärgerst Dich, wenn Du nur 120mm nimmst.
Nimm eine travelbare Gabel, dann kannst Du sie bei Bedarf runtertraveln... (_machst Du eh nie_ )

Achte am besten auch auf Pop Lock (Lockout), damit Du sie bei Berg auf, zur Not feststellen kannst. (  von offener und vollaktiver Federgabel zu einer effizienteren Federgabel mit festem Gefühl und dennoch hohem Ansprechverhalten bei kleinen Schlägen. )

LG, Principiante!

_P.S.: Empfehlen kann ich immer wieder GHOST, Preis Leistung Top!!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. November 2012)

Ghost ist bei mir auch sehr stark im Fokus   
Überlegung ist halt, ob ich mich theoretisch für das Miss AMR entscheiden würd, wenn die Geo dann angenehmer sein sollte, bzw. ob ansonsten AMR mit nur 120mm oder AMR+ mit 150mm... Ich fürchte halt auch, das ich in 1-2 Jahren doch in den Trails noch weniger bremse, als jetzt noch und dann entsprechend auch andere Stellen fahr, wo ich jetzt noch schieb... Könnte zumindest im Bereich des möglichen liegen...
Andererseits weiß ich nicht, ob für unsere Gegend nicht 120 mm reichen würden, bzw. ob wir's dann tatsächlich doch mal schaffen, öfters in den Bayerischen Wald zu fahren, wo sich mehr Federweg dann vermutlich lohnt...
*seufz* Erstmal heißt's wohl warten, bis beim Händler die 2013er-Modelle ankommen... und dann am besten noch mit der kleinsten Rahmengröße....


----------



## chayenne06 (2. November 2012)

Mir reichen schlappe 100mm... und komme damit auch überall runter


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, bisher haben die 100 vorne auch reichen müssen, aber in Österreich habbich dann doch gemerkt, dass der Spaßaktor mit mehr noch höher ist...
Is vielleicht auch bisher unglücklich ausgedrückt: Wir fahren zwar noch viel bei uns in der Gegend und wollen den Bayerischen Wald verstärkt anfahren, aber ins Programm gehören auch Bike-Urlaubs in den Alpen...


----------



## mw.dd (2. November 2012)

@TE: Hardtail behalten, "stabiles AM" (140-160) kaufen. Federweg spielt weniger eine Rolle als Geometrie und das wichtigste sind ein paar Anbauteile, die auch mißlungene "Mutproben" abhalten.

Von der Ghost-Palette und insbesondere den Miss-Modellen würde ich abraten, wenn Du nicht gerade Durchschnittsmaße hast. Bei den kleinen Größen sind die Sitzrohre ziemlich lang, bei den Großen die Oberrohre ziemlich kurz. 
Nebenbei: der Unterschied beim Miss im Vergleich zum normalen AMR scheint nur in einem 10mm kürzeren Oberrohr zu liegen; solche geringen Unterschiede kann man aber auch bedenkenlos mit dem Vorbau ausgleichen.
 @chayenne06: Respekt; Du solltest Dich bei einschlägigen Meisterschaften anmelden


----------



## scylla (2. November 2012)

Wenn's um den Hobbybereich (also DH-Rennen, CC-Rennen etc mal ausgeschlossen) geht, wo man so schnell fährt wie man gerade Lust hat, dann braucht man genauso viel Federweg, wie man gerade will 
Ich hab mich in kurzer Zeit von wenig (100mm) auf viel (180-200mm) Federweg hochgearbeitet, dann wieder "runter" und hab momentan am meisten Spaß auf den Hardtails und dem AM/Enduro/whatever Fully mit mittelprächtig viel Federweg (150/160mm). Das dicke Vielfederweg-Fully verstaubt dagegen in der Ecke, weil's mir mittlerweile einfach zu sehr träges Plüschmonster ist. Mehr muss nicht immer besser sein. Manchmal kann es auch ganz lustig sein, mit weniger Fahrrad-Technik und weniger Federweg an der eigenen Fahr-Technik zu feilen. Wenn man dagegen ein Fahrrad will, das viele Fehler verzeiht, und mit dem man auch mal stumpf über alles drüberrollen kann, dann ist mehr Federweg sicherlich besser. Ist alles eine Frage des Einsatzes, und am meisten eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben, die sich im Laufe der Zeit natürlich auch ändern können. Runter kommt man aber mit allem, und wenn man es nicht tut, dann ist meistens weniger der Federweg als vielmehr der Fahrer dran schuld.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: die Frage, wieviel Federweg man braucht, ist für reine Hobbyfahrer schlicht nicht zu beantworten, weil man ihn nicht wirklich "braucht" sondern höchstens "will" oder "mag" 

Mein persönlicher Tipp: Wenn du es dir finanziell leisten kannst, dann behalt dein 100mm Hardtail, und stell dir noch irgendwas aus der 140-150mm Allmountain-Klasse daneben. Das ist noch recht universell und leicht, bietet aber trotzdem schon einiges an Federwegs-Reserven. Damit solltest du für viele/die meisten Einsatzbereiche gerüstet sein, und wenn dich mal die Lust nach weniger Federweg überkommt, dann hast du immer noch das alte Bike.


----------



## Principiante (3. November 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> @TE: Hardtail behalten, "stabiles AM" (140-160) kaufen. Federweg spielt weniger eine Rolle als Geometrie und das wichtigste sind ein paar Anbauteile, die auch mißlungene "Mutproben" abhalten.
> 
> Von der Ghost-Palette und insbesondere den Miss-Modellen würde ich abraten, wenn Du nicht gerade Durchschnittsmaße hast. Bei den kleinen Größen sind die Sitzrohre ziemlich lang, bei den Großen die Oberrohre ziemlich kurz.
> Nebenbei: der Unterschied beim Miss im Vergleich zum normalen AMR scheint nur in einem 10mm kürzeren Oberrohr zu liegen; solche geringen Unterschiede kann man aber auch bedenkenlos mit dem Vorbau ausgleichen.
> @chayenne06: Respekt; Du solltest Dich bei einschlägigen Meisterschaften anmelden





Von den "Miss" Modellen bei Ghost würde ich auch abraten.
Aber ansonsten ist Ghost eine sehr gute Firma.
Ich hab mittlerweile mein viertes Ghost und war nie unzufrieden. Weiß nicht warum du Ihr da abrätst? 
Kenne eigentlich niemanden, der über Ghost schimpft. 

Ich bin 167cm und habe Rahmengröße 44 von Ghost. (hatte erst zwei Hardteil, dann ein Fully und ein Enduro von Ghost) Passen alle verschiedenen Modelle perfekt!

Aber zur Not kannst Du Dir die Geometriemaße von jedem Modell bei Ghost herunterladen.
Soll ja auch nur ein Vorschlag sein, da Ghost wirklich ein gutes Preis Leistung Verhältnis hat. Musst ja kein Ghost nehmen. Ich bin halt super zufrieden damit.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. November 2012)

Um die Mrke geht's mir ja erstmal nicht... Ghost war jetzt nur ein Beispiel, warum ich mir über den Federweg Gedanken mache, weil ich da halt theoretisch 3 Bikes hätte, die mir von den Specs hertaugen würden, wo ich mir aber natürlich beim drauf sitzen und ner Testfahrt erstmal nen Eindruck von der Geo machen will. Bloß ich frag mich halt, ob mir dann 120mm reichen würden, wenn z.B. die Geo vom AMR Plus nicht taugt, die anderen dafür aber umso besser.

Prinzipiell bin ich dem Miss-Mist auch eher abgeneigt, zumindest insofern, dass die meisten Hersteller oft immer noch diese Bikes mit etwas anderen Komponenten ausstatten, als die Herren/Unisex-Modelle, und nicht wirklich einfach nur di Geo etwas anpassen. Soll aber jetzt keine Diskussion pro/contra Miss werden 

Aber ich tendier auch eher hin zu mehr Federweg, den ich entweder dann bald nutzen kann, oder ihn halt ansonsten hab. Und anscheinend, wenn ich das aus den Beiträgen rausles, is die Überlegung nicht so die schlechteste... 

Das Hardtail werd ich auch auf jeden Fall behalten...


----------



## Chrige (3. November 2012)

Ich kenne deine Überlegung. Ich fahre im Moment ein Racefully mit 100mm Federweg und komme eigentlich überall runter, wenn mein Kopf und meine Technik es mitmacht (wohne ja fast in den Alpen). Überlege mir aber im Moment trotzdem ein AM mit ca. 150mm zuzutun, da es einfach auf Trails mehr Spass macht. Für Rennen und Training würde ich aber mein Racefully behalten (ein Hardtail wäre mir sogar noch lieber). Ich würde dir raten auf mindestens 140mm zu gehen. Ich hatte früher 120mm und fand den Unterschied zu 100mm nicht riesig.


----------



## mw.dd (3. November 2012)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ansonsten ist Ghost eine sehr gute Firma.
> Ich hab mittlerweile mein viertes Ghost und war nie unzufrieden. Weiß nicht warum du Ihr da abrätst?
> Kenne eigentlich niemanden, der über Ghost schimpft.
> ...



Ich habe nichts gegen Ghost; die sind genauso gut oder schlecht wie andere Firmen in dem Bereich (Bergamont, Cube, Giant... tbc). Die Unterschiede liegen maximal in Nuancen.

Das mit den etwas altbackenen Rahmengeometrien ist mir aber in einem anderen Thread schon mal aufgefallen. Bsp. gefällig?
http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2013/bike-detail/amr-plus-7500/
585mm Oberrohr in der kleinsten Größe (15") ist ziemlich lang, das führt dazu, das kleine Fahrer mit sehr kurzem Vorbau fahren müssen (wenn es überhaupt noch geht). 615mm bei 22" (nur 30mm mehr!) - solche Räder werden von Leuten >190cm gefahren. Die brauchen dann wahrscheinlich einen 150er Vorbau; das sieht aber nicht nur unschön aus, sondern funktioniert auch nicht besonders gut.

Welches Ghost fährst Du eigentlich? RH44 sieht zumindest nach den Geometrietabellen für 167cm Körpergröße und Einsatzbereich AM schon sehr groß aus. Hast Du Erfahrung mit anderen Marken/Größen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (3. November 2012)

AMR 7500 von 2007.

Und 44 war eigentlich die kleinste Größe bei AMR, also damals.

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß WarriorPrincess ist?

Und als andere Marke hab ich das Canyon Torque, in S. 
Und das Giant STP, auch in S.
Canyon in S passt schon gut, aber es ist ein Rahmen von 2007 und die heutigen Canyon fallen wohl etwas größer aus, bzw. die Oberrohrlänge ist größer.
Und WarriorPrincess: Überhaupt hat Canyon auch sehr schöne AM. 

Ja und das STP ist ja eh Dirtlastig, also klein gehalten.

Dann ist da noch das alte Klapprad von meiner Oma, das passt auch, ach ja, Marke Herkules


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. November 2012)

Ich bin nur 162 groß, also für mich kommt definitiv wenn nur 40 in Frage.
Die Geo werd ich auch nich vom Papier her ausschließen, ich find, die muss man ausprobieren. 
ok, dann hoff ich mal, das das AMR Plus oder ein anderes Bike mit ähnlichem Federweg "passt"...

Canyon gefallen mir auch, aber da hab ich das Problem mit, dass ich noch zu wenig Erfahrung hab, um ohne Probefahrt sagen zu können, ob mir das Rad passt, oder nicht... Und dafür is mir das doch zu viel Geld, um mir da ohne in Augenscheinnahme eins zu bestellen. Und nein, ich kennen niemanden, bei dem ichs mal probefahren könnte...


----------



## Silvermoon (3. November 2012)

hallo WarriorPrincess,

ich weiß ja nicht aus welcher Gegend du kommst, aber schau doch hier mal im LO im "Thread für Probefahrt" rein 
www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=553511

Da findest du die Auflistung aller Bikes von den ganzen Mädels hier Vielleicht ist ja was dabei, mit deinem angestrebten Federweg/Rahmengröße und du könntest evtl. mal ne Probefahrt machen. 

Wäre zumindest mal ein Versuch wert, wenn du dich da mal umschaust


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. November 2012)

Kenn den Thread, hab meins ja selbst drin... Aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## ann_cooper (3. November 2012)

ich stand dieses Jahr auch vor der Frage, wieviel Federweg ich denn "brauche" - ich fahre derzeit nen Fully mit 100mm Federweg, fahre vorwiegend Touren

An manchen Stellen hätte ich jedoch gerne mehr Federweg. Wie scylla schon schrieb "Habenwollen" und auch mangelnde Fahrtechnik. 

Mein Wunsch nach nem Bike mit ca. 140mm war jedoch nicht so leicht erfüllbar, da ich nur 1,58 m "groß" bin. Mir war eine geringe Überstandshöhe wichtig, wobei man mMn bei vielen Marken nicht um ein Lady-Bike drumherum kommt .

Ich bin das Cannondale Scarlet (150 mm-Gabel/absenkbar) Probe gefahren, gefiel mir gut, fand ich aber für mich als Tourenbike zu viel Federweg und zu schwer. 

Gelandet bin ich bei nem "LadySpirit" von Cheetah 

Ja, auch nen Ladybike, aber nicht mit so hydroverformtem Oberrohr. Federweg bis 140 mm. Ich hab jedoch aufgrund des geringeren Gewichts ne 120mm-Gabel gewählt. Da heißt es jetzt Fahrtechnik verbessern.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. November 2012)

*gg* Cheetah is bei mir auch in der Auswahl... Sooo leicht, sind die aber auch nicht?
Allerdings find ich da den Nachteil zu nem anderen Bike, das ich beim ortsansässigen Händler kauf, dass ich halt nicht mal eben schnell vorbeifahren kann, wenn was nicht stimmt, was ich nicht selbst hinkrieg, oder so... Das heißt, wenn mir ein anderes "passt", würd ich das vorziehen, weil ich dann den Vor-Ort-Service hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ann_cooper (3. November 2012)

ja, kommt drauf an, was man unter "leicht" versteht - das LadySpirit ist mit "ab 11 Kg" angegeben 


Ich find das Baukasten-System bei Cheetah super, Farbe ist auch wählbar.

den Nachteil mit dem fehlenden Vor-Ort-Service sehe ich auch, aber Alternativen in näheren Umgebung hab ich einfach nicht gefunden - also ich werd mich dann auch im Selberschrauben üben


----------



## swatch-team (4. November 2012)

Das Cube Stereo WLS könnte für dich auch interessant sein.
Hat auch 140mm Federweg und die Geo ist speziell für Frauen.

Falls du Interesse hast schau mal bei mir im Bikemarkt.


----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2012)

Auf der Suche nach nem Bike für Frau hatte ich folgende Seite entdeckt:
http://www.girlsridetoo.de/alle-lady-bikes/


----------



## 4mate (4. November 2012)

swatch-team schrieb:


> Das Cube Stereo WLS könnte für dich auch interessant sein.
> Hat auch 140mm Federweg und die Geo ist speziell für Frauen.
> 
> *Falls du Interesse hast schau mal bei mir im Bikemarkt*.



Bevor sich andere außer mir einen Wolf suchen: Da is nix


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. November 2012)

Danke erstmal an alle!
Die Girlsridetoo-Seite kannt ich schon


----------



## swatch-team (5. November 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Bevor sich andere außer mir einen Wolf suchen: Da is nix



So jetzt aber - beschreibung folgt morgen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/66907-cube-stereo-wls-rahmen-15-zoll-black-purple


----------



## chayenne06 (5. November 2012)

ne menge holz für nen 3 Jahre alten Rahmen!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. November 2012)

Wirklich nur der Rahmen, oder bleibt's so, wie im Bild??


----------



## chayenne06 (5. November 2012)

steht ja dran "Rahmen"


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. November 2012)

Hm, aber die Bremsen scheinen ja farblich abgestimmt sein, da würd ich als Newb sagen, die gehören dazu... Sorry, wenn ich so blöd frag...
Vielleicht war die Frage auch falsch formuliert: Was gehört noch zum Rahmen dazu? Bremsen? Dämpfer/Gabel??

Und was wäre der Preis für alles, was man sieht zusammen, wenn das auch ne Option wär...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (5. November 2012)

Wenn dran steht Rahmen, müsste auch nur der Rahmen gemeint sein. Allerdings kommt ja noch die Beschreibung dazu... Also abwarten  Vielleicht ist ja noch was dabei  
Die Bremsen sind original. Damals war das Radl so zu kaufen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. November 2012)

grad schon ergoogelt 
Dann wart ich mal auf die Beschreibung, vor allem die Überstandshöhe 
Cube war bisher raus aus der Liste, weil diese waagerechten Dämpfer bei den Bikes, die ausstattungstechnisch in Frage gekommen wären, fürs tragen echt ******* sind... das WLS gibt's ja nimmer, säh aber prinzipiell sehr interessant aus...


----------



## Silvermoon (6. November 2012)

Die Geometriedaten kann ich dir auch geben. Hab ja auch das Cube Stereo WLS in 15". Mein Rahmen ist der 2011er (letzte aus dieser Baureihe) und hatte bei H&S Bikediscount neu 499,- gekostet - nur mal so zum Vergleich 


*Geometriedaten      
Cube Stereo WLS, Modell 2011, RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 15â*

Sitzrohr	380 mm
Sitzrohr (Mitte-Mitte)	305 mm
Oberrohr	509 mm
Oberrohr (horizontal)	550 mm
Sitzwinkel	74Â°
Steuerrohrwinkel	68Â°
Kettenstreben	430 mm
Federweg Hinterbau	140 mm
Steuerrohr 	120 mm
Radstand 	1096 mm
ÃberstandshÃ¶he	720 mm

Meins sieht so aus


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. November 2012)

Hm, die Überstandshöhe wird dann wohl der Knackpunkt sein 
Aber ich fürchte, die ist wohl bei den meisten bikes recht hoch (oder ich zu klein - vielleicht wär'n Plateauschuhe die Lösung )

Mir wär am 2011er zuviel weiß...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. November 2012)

Ich schließe mich auch Scylla an. Federweg "brauchen" ist echt relativ. Was du mit 100mm nicht fährst, fährst du auch mit 140mm nicht. Nur vom Federweg kommt weder Fahrtechnik noch Mut, evtl. werden nur die Stürze schwerer 
Ich hab mich von 100mm über 130mm auf 150mm verändert. Der letzte Umstieg war aber nicht, weil ich mehr Federweg "brauchte", sondern weil das das Bike war, was die beste Bergaufperformance hatte! Fahr doch einfach verschiedene Bikes Probe, ungeachtet, ob es nun 120 oder 160mm Federweg hat. Das, auf dem du dich am wohlsten fühlst, ist dann auch das richtige. Wenn du mehr Trails fahren willst, kommt es ja evtl. auch auf die Wendigkeit des Bikes an. Klar, für viele Gardaseetrails kommt man schon mit Federweg weiter (z.B. Skull), aber für wirklich technische Abfahrten ist Wendigkeit wichtiger. Auf einfacheren Trails, die man mit höherer Geschwindigkeit fahren kann, gibt mehr Federweg natürlich mehr Sicherheit. Kommt es dir auf Geschwindigkeit an?
Btw: Ich bin ein Cheetah von 2009 probegefahren, das Ding ist ja bleischwer, das möcht ich nicht in den Alpen steile Sachen hochtreten. Auf die Gewichte der Hersteller kann man relativ wenig geben. Was nützt dir eine Gewichtsangabe mit XTR-Ausstattung, wenn du SLX und keine Racegabel dran hast? Zudem sind die Rahmengewichte meist ohne Pulverung angegeben bzw. mit schwarzer Pulverung, die paar 100g leichter ist als ne helle Farbe.
Ich fand auch, dass das Merida one-twenty ne recht gute Performance hat oder das Simplon Lexx. Jedenfalls haben mir die Bikes besser getaugt als Ghost oder auch das so hochgehypte Liteville 301.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. November 2012)

Das Stereo finde ich persönlich total bescheuert, der Dämpfer sitzt an der dümmstmöglichen Stelle. Zudem bekommt man bei einem kleinen Rahmen wahrscheinlich grad mal ne 500ml Flasche rein, wenn überhaupt... Wenn ich nur ne kurze Runde fahre, will ich mir ja nicht immer den Camelbak einsauen, bzw. bei einem Alpencross nicht alles Getränk im eh schon schweren Rucksack schleppen.


----------



## ann_cooper (6. November 2012)

zum Cheetah: ich hab "leicht" nicht auf das ganze Bike bezogen, sondern auf meine Wahl der Federgabel 

ich bin auch nen Cheetah probegefahren, das war leichter als mein Cube trotz 140 mm-Federgabel 


Ganz klar, am besten möglichst viele Bikes probefahren, herausfinden, was einem wichtig ist und gucken, welches am besten passt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. November 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das Stereo finde ich persönlich total bescheuert, der Dämpfer sitzt an der dümmstmöglichen Stelle. Zudem bekommt man bei einem kleinen Rahmen wahrscheinlich grad mal ne 500ml Flasche rein, wenn überhaupt... Wenn ich nur ne kurze Runde fahre, will ich mir ja nicht immer den Camelbak einsauen, bzw. bei einem Alpencross nicht alles Getränk im eh schon schweren Rucksack schleppen.


"dümmstmögliche Stelle"? Wegen sauberhalten und Pflege, oder aus anderen Gründen?
Wie schon geschrieben, die Lösung mit dem waagerechten Dämpfer direkt unterm Oberrohr find ich an den aktuellen Cube-Modellen auch total sinnlos, weil Tragen dadurch doch kompliziert wird...

Und ja, es geht mir schon ein bisschen um Geschwindigkeit. Hab dies Jahr zum Beispiel im Hackelbergtrail gemerkt, dass ich da mit den 100mm doch schon an der Grenze war... Ob das mit nem 100 oder 120mm Fully anders wäre als mit nem 100mm Hardtail weiß ich allerdings nicht... "Verteilt" sich da irgendwie evtl was auf beide Dämpfer? So nach dem Motto "geteiltes Leid..." oder halt "geteilte Last, die es zu dämpfen gilt..." ??? (Sorry, die Frage klingt jetzt vermutlich sehr nach Blondine  )

Das mit der Flasche fänd ich momentan nicht soo schlimm, hab jetzt immer meine Trinkblase dabei, weil die Flasche sonst so verdreckt ist...  Alpencross wär da evtl tatsächlich mal ein anderer Aspekt, den man irgendwann mal bedenken sollte...


----------



## chayenne06 (6. November 2012)

ne kleine Flasche (500ml) passt auf jeden Fall in den Rahmen. Ich hatte dasselbe Bike ja mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (6. November 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das Stereo finde ich persönlich total bescheuert, der Dämpfer sitzt an der dümmstmöglichen Stelle. Zudem bekommt man bei einem kleinen Rahmen wahrscheinlich grad mal ne 500ml Flasche rein, wenn überhaupt... Wenn ich nur ne kurze Runde fahre, will ich mir ja nicht immer den Camelbak einsauen, bzw. bei einem Alpencross nicht alles Getränk im eh schon schweren Rucksack schleppen.




Da muss ich dir sogar Recht geben! Gerade bei dem kleinen Rahmen ist die Montage eines Flaschenhalters unmöglich - das ist schon saublöd gemacht! 
Da hat einer beim Entwickeln mal wieder nicht nachgedacht und außer Acht gelassen, dass auch kleine Leute unterwegs großen Durst haben 
Ansonsten ist´s aber ganz nett 
D.h. entweder Camelbak oder ein anderes Bike mit Flaschenhalter für die kurze Hausrunde. Läuft dann (bin ich ehrlich, weil Camelbak-spül-faul) manchmal aufs Letztere raus 

Mein Einsteigerhardtail hatte damals grade mal 80mm Federweg und Felgenbremse! Das ging auch und das bin ich suuuuuperlang gefahren. Meine Weiterentwicklung war dann immerhin ein 100mm HT mit Scheibenbremse wohlgemerkt! Und es hat Jahre gedauert bis ich auf ein 120mm Fully umgestiegen bin, weil ich vorher die Notwendigkeit nicht gesehen hatte. 
Könnte mich da jetzt nicht definitiv äußern was frau wirklich bräuchte 
Also lasse ich es auch


----------



## bajcca (6. November 2012)

Ich habe das Stereo 2 Jahre gefahren, mir ist die Sitzpostion zu hecklastig gewesen, was mir bei langen Anstiegen in den Bergen nicht so gut gefallen hat. Auch spricht der Dämpfer nicht so sensibel an, die 140mm habe ich als weniger empfunden- und ich habe mir wirklich viel Mühe beim Einstellen gegeben. Auch finde ich es in der Aluversion echt schwer.


----------



## Silvermoon (6. November 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ne kleine Flasche (500ml) passt auf jeden Fall in den Rahmen. Ich hatte dasselbe Bike ja mal



Echt jetzt??? Ich hatte mal nen Flaschenhalter probehalber in dieses mini Rahmendreieck reingewurschtelt (da hatte ich den Rahmen gerade bekommen). Das war ne furchtbare Fummelei und am Ende war mir das ganze dann doch ein bißel suspekt  Da hab ich den wieder rausgefummelt und beschlossen, dass das bestimmt nicht funktionieren kann.

Sorry, glaube, wir kommen mit der Stereo-Flaschenhalter-Diskussion vom eigentlichen Thema ab.

Bin schon ruhig 

*@WarriorPrincess:*
Und zu welcher Erkenntnis bist du jetzt inzwischen (vielleicht) gekommen?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. November 2012)

Hm, ich tendier glaub ich mometan dazu, mir den Luxus von (überflüssigen???) mm zu gönnen einfahc um da Gefühl zu haben, da könnte noch mehr gehen.  
Ausschlaggebend wird aber letztlich das Gefühl auf dem Bike sein, d.h., sollte ich keines mit 140-160 finden, auf dem ich mich wohl fühle, dann geh ich auch auf eins mit etwas weniger Federweg... Blöderweise verzögert sich durch Prüfungen und dadurch, dass ich unter der Woche nicht daheim bin, momentan die Suche etwas...


----------



## scratch_a (6. November 2012)

Sorry, dass ich mich da mal kurz mit einmische.
Wapi kann zwar natürlich auch für sich selber schreiben, aber da ich mich in den letzten Monaten intensiver mit dem ganzen Thema befasst und auch momentan mehr Zeit habe als sie, gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu 

Logisch ist die passende Geometrie erstmal das Wichtigste und man muss sich auf dem Rad wohlfühlen. 
Aber man muss auch beachten, dass sich mit dem Federweg auch die Geo ändert. So sind die meisten Tourenfullys mit 120mm auch vom Sitz- und Lenkwinkel auf Touren ausgelegt. Und die AM mit ca.150mm haben dann meist einen flacheren Lenkwinkel von 67-68°. Dazu kommen dann noch andere Felgen+Reifen.

Momentan fährt Wapi ein HT mit einer Rahmenhöhe von 46cm, Oberrohrlänge=580mm, Steuerrohwinkel von 71°, Überstandshöhe von ca.720-800mm, Felgen mit 17mm Maulweite und 2,25er abgefahrene Racing Ralph.
Also alles in allem ein Rad, was eigentlich für sie im Gelände nicht wirklich geeignet ist (wir wussten damals beim Kauf nicht, worauf es ankommt und was wir damit anstellen werden). Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass viele unter diesen Vorraussetzungen sehr wohl auch Probleme hätten, gewisse Trails gut zu fahren und sogar ihre Sicherheit verlieren würden obwohl eigentlich sonst 100mm Federweg ausreichend wären.

Deswegen ist sowohl sie als auch ich der Meinung, dass ein neues/zweites Rad vernünftig ist. In Hinterglemm hat sie heuer schon auf der Blue-Line das Trek Lush als Fully ausprobiert und ich denke, dass ihr ein Fully schon mehr Spass macht auf solchen Trails als ein HT.
Wenn jetzt das HT als Tourenbike bleibt, wäre meiner Ansicht nach ein Fully mit 100 oder 120mm kaum eine Abgrenzung zum HT (außer, dass die Geo hoffentlich dann auch wirklich passt). Deshalb wäre wohl ein AM mit 140-150mm sinnvoller (natürlich mit der Vorraussetzung, dass wir dafür was passendes finden, worauf sie sich wohl fühlt).

Falls sich rausstellen sollte, dass sie sich auf einem 120mm-Tourenfully am wohlsten fühlt und damit auf den Trails gut zurecht kommt, dann könnte man sich evtl. überlegen, das HT vielleicht doch abzugeben.

Vielleicht hilft das euch ein wenig weiter, sich in die Situation zu versetzen, warum wir uns doch noch recht unsicher sind.


----------



## Tob1as (6. November 2012)

Ausprobieren!

Wir wissen nicht was ihr fahrt, wie ihr fahrt !
Schon beim Gefühl der verschiedenen Hinterbausysteme streiten sich die Geister.
Ebenso Radstand, Kettenstrebenlänge, Vorbauposition etc.

An einigen Probefahrten kommt ihr nicht vorbei;
macht Spaß und bringt euch in die richtige Richtung.

Bei unseren Touren bin ich oft mit meinem (abfahrtsorientiertem) Hardtail alleine unter 150mm + Radeln.
Jeder nimmt was ihm am meisten Spaß macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. November 2012)

sehr gute Ausführung!
Mit einer Größe von 162cm einen Rahmen mit 46cm Sitzrohr zu fahren ist wirklich hart. Da kann ich es lebhaft nachvollziehen, dass frau sich darauf unsicher fühlt!

Evtl ist die (mal wieder neu geschaffene aber eigentlich gar nicht ganz so neue) Kategorie der "Trailbikes" für euch interessant. Flache Geometrie (also kurzes Sitzrohr, meistens auch etwas niedrigeres Tretlager, moderat flacher Lenkwinkel) und dadurch schon recht abfahrtsorientiert, aber dabei nicht übermäßig viel Federweg. Gerade für "kurze" Leute sind Rahmen mit viel Federweg die noch eine passable Überstandshöhe bieten ja recht rar gesät, und diejenigen mit weniger Federweg haben dann doch meistens eher CC-Geometrie, wie du ja schon erläutert hast. 
Ich fahre selbst momentan ein Rad das wohl am ehesten in die Kategorie zählen würde: Cotic Rocket.
Das Banshee Spitfire könntet ihr euch auch mal anschauen. Nukeproof Mega ebenso.
Probefahren wird hier halt auch mal wieder schwierig!


----------



## chayenne06 (6. November 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Echt jetzt??? Ich hatte mal nen Flaschenhalter probehalber in dieses mini Rahmendreieck reingewurschtelt (da hatte ich den Rahmen gerade bekommen). Das war ne furchtbare Fummelei und am Ende war mir das ganze dann doch ein bißel suspekt  Da hab ich den wieder rausgefummelt und beschlossen, dass das bestimmt nicht funktionieren kann.



also bei mir gings problemlso - flaschenhalter mit seitlicher öffnung und 500ml . Bin damals aber hauptsächlich mit Trinkblase gefahren


----------



## scratch_a (6. November 2012)

@scylla: Danke für die Vorschläge, vorallem das Banshee sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz interessant aus. Muss ich mich die Tage mal durchlesen und informieren (Gewicht und Preis umrechnen, Händler suchen usw.).


----------



## BeScary (7. November 2012)

Hi,

also ich habe das gleiche Problem. Ich suche auch ein neues Bike.. und nehmen wahrscheinlich ein Trek Remedy in Größe 15,5 Zoll. Muss es aber noch probe fahren. Keine Ahnung wann es geliefert wird. Ich hatte auch überlegt wg. dem Federweg und finde mit 150 mm kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen... ich habe zu Hause ein Ghost Miss Harddtail 100 mm Federweg (größe 40) (ich bin mit dem echt zufrieden auch von der Geo her und bin 1.60 m groß) Ich wollte mir jetzt keins mit 120 oder 130 00 kaufen, eher nach dem Motto: wenn dann Richtig. Aber ich möchte halt noch bequem den Berg hoch kommen. 
Ich kenn das aber mit den Größen. Der Cube händler hat mir aber gesagt es es kein FUlly von Cube für mich in meiner Größe gibt.. (keine ahnung ob er keine lust hatte mich weiter zu beraten oder ob es wirklich so ist.) 

Viele Grüße


----------



## paradox (7. November 2012)

hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte mich auch gerne hier in das thema einbringen, 
meine freundin hat ein cube ams wls pro mit 110mm federweg und einer fox mit 120mm drin.
ich selber fahre ein liteville 301 mk10 large und davor ein simplon dozer in large.
sie selber ist 168cm groß und immer wenn sie mit meinem rad fährt sagt sie das sie irgendwie besser unterwegs ist, hat mehr da gefühl von einer schopper.
unsere lenker sind aber gleichhoch, nur fahre ich eben 150mm und sie nunmal weniger, 
sie fährt nur touren, möchte aber auch mehr haben, sie wird dadurch nicht besser fahren, aber ihr sicherheitsgefühl wird sicherlich deutlich besser werden. 
so und nun zu meiner frage, 
könnt ihr mädels das bestätigen das mehr federweg euch entspannter fahren lässt oder wie darf ich das deuten was sie sagt?
ich überlege schon die ganze zeit ob ich nicht ein simplon dozer in 40cm oder ein 301 in größe small für sie kaufen soll?
 @scylla: wie ist hier deine erfahrung, du bist ja hier einer der gröberen, wenn ich das hier so sporatisch immer mal wieder verfolge...

oder braucht sie schlichtweg nur ein 29er als fully und gut ist? 

ahhhhhh

danke für eure hilfe und meinungen!!! 

chris


----------



## Silvermoon (7. November 2012)

@BeScary

Zum Teil hat der Händler Recht. Das Stereo WLS wird ja nicht mehr gebaut, was so in die von dir gewünschte Kategorie 140mm Federweg gepasst hätte. Cube bietet für die Damenwelt nur noch das AMS WLS Pro und AMS WLS an (natürlich auch noch HT´s). Beide Fullys verfügen über einen max. Federweg von 110mm - also, nicht das was dir unbedingt vorschwebt. 
Aber das es für dich keine passende Rahmengröße gibt ist Quatsch, zumindest in der WLS Serie sollte da was zu finden sein. Aber ich denke, da du speziell nach Bikes mit mehr Federweg gefragt hattest, glaube ich, hatte er das auf die Herrenrahmen bezogen - vermute ich mal


----------



## swatch-team (7. November 2012)

Beschreibung ist jetzt online - möchte hier jetzt nicht alles angeben was dabei ist und was nicht - das eigentliche Thema des Thread ist ja hier was anderes da soll man(n) nicht alles zumüllen - einfach mal anschauen 


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wirklich nur der Rahmen, oder bleibt's so, wie im Bild??


----------



## mw.dd (7. November 2012)

swatch-team schrieb:


> Beschreibung ist jetzt online - möchte hier jetzt nicht alles angeben was dabei ist und was nicht - das eigentliche Thema des Thread ist ja hier was anderes da soll man(n) nicht alles zumüllen - einfach mal anschauen



Da steht immer noch "neu". Das heißt, nie benutzt?


----------



## scylla (7. November 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> @_scylla_: wie ist hier deine erfahrung, du bist ja hier einer der gröberen, wenn ich das hier so sporatisch immer mal wieder verfolge...


 
Das ist ja mal ein nettes Kompliment an eine Frau 

Mehr Federweg gibt zu einem gewissen Maß mehr Sicherheit, ich glaub das muss dir wahrscheinlich niemand mehr erzählen 
Ein Vielfederwegs-Bolide läuft üblicher Weise einfacher über Hindernisse drüber und verzeiht Fahrfehler (v.a. zu unlockeren Fahrer) besser. Das ist imho ein Zusammenspiel aus dem schlichten Weg, den die Federung freigibt, und auf der anderen Seite eben auch aus der Geometrie. Auch wenn eure Lenker gleich hoch sind, wirst du wahrscheinlich einen flacheren Lenkwinkel haben als sie?
Daher würde ich auch nicht einfach hergehen und sagen: mehr Federweg ist besser. Manchmal kann auch eine abfahrtsorientierte Geometrie mit flachem Lenkwinkel und ein passendes (!) Fahrwerk besser sein als eine schlechte Geo und ein schlechtes Fahrwerk mit mehr Federweg. Besonders wenn die geringe Körpergröße des Fahrers zum Problem wird ist sowas eine Überlegung wert. Daher auch mein Tip mit den "Trailbikes". Bei deiner Freundin mit 168cm dürfte das aber wohl eher kein Problem darstellen 

Persönlich bin ich früher lieber mit viel Federweg gefahren, weil so ein Fahrrad einfacher überall drüber läuft (auch wenn man die Linie mal gründlich vergeigt) und man nicht auch noch dem Untergrund folgen muss, wenn man schon anderweitig genug Probleme hat. Mittlerweile mag ich in vielen Situationen aber keine 180mm Federweg mehr unterm Hintern haben, weil es mir lieber ist, die "Arbeit" selbst zu machen und dafür eine bessere Rückmeldung zu bekommen, was unter mir so abgeht. Außerdem ist ein Fahrrad mit weniger Federweg in "winkligem" Gelände oft einfacher zu handeln, weil es leichter ist und man das Rad nicht erst so extrem aus dem Federweg heben muss um Vorder- oder Hinterrad hoch zu bekommen. Auch sowas kann Sicherheit vermitteln.
Das gilt halt vor allem für langsam-technisches Fahren, nicht so sehr für Bikepark/Downhill. 

Daher grundsätzlich immer: alles ist grau, nichts schwarz-weiß. 
Es kommt einfach auf die momentane "Gefühlslage" des Fahreres an, wie wohl er/sie sich momentan mit welcher Art Rad fühlt und auch was er/sie fahren möchte. Wenn deine Freundin momentan lieber mit mehr Federweg fährt, dann gönn ihr doch ruhig was gröberes. Auch wenn sie damit nicht spontan zwei Klassen besser fahren wird, wird es doch auf längere Sicht auch in der Hinsicht was bringen. Gefühlte Sicherheit ist das Wichtigste, damit probiert man mehr und damit kommt auch die Lockerheit beim Fahren, die wichtig ist um auch technisch besser zu fahren. Probiert das einfach aus! 
Der immerwährende Tipp: so viele Räder wie möglich probefahren, dann kriegt man am besten ein Gefühl dafür, was einem liegt!


----------



## vitaminc (7. November 2012)

Letztendlich zählt das Gesamtpaket aus Geometrie, Federweg und Gewicht. Ob man 1-2cm Federweg, oder 500gr weniger/mehr Gewicht merkt, dass muss jeder selbst herausfinden.

Beim Aufbau der Hornisse für meine Frau stand ich auch vor der Wahl, ob ich ne SID Gabel mit 120mm und ~1450gr oder ne Revelation mit 150mm und ~1650gr nehme. Entschieden habe ich mich für die Revelation. Das sind 3cm und 300gr mehr als die SID. Sie wird damit genauso die Berge hoch & runter kommen wie mit der SID, etwas mehr Reserven sind aber vorhanden. Ob sie diese Reserven jemals benötigen wird, weiss keiner von uns, hauptsache die Reserven sind vorhanden.

Und wenn man in 2-3 Jahren dann plötzlich den Bedarf hat, man müsse größere Drops springen und Bikeparks zu shreddern, quasi man fähig ist solche Räder auch mal ans Limit zu bringen, dann kauft man sich hierzu wiederum den passenden Drahtesel mit mehr Federweg und Reserven.

Es gibt übrigens auch genug Leute die sich in Sachen Federweg zurückentwickelt haben und trotzdem noch alles so fahren wie bisher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss.Starbucks (19. November 2012)

Ichfahre jetzt seit einer Saison mit einer Stargabel. Bin jetzt etwa 8000km im CCBereich damit recht erfolgreich unterwegs gewesen. Ich überlege zwar in dienächste Saison wieder gefedert zu starten aber das steht noch in den Sternen.Ich finde das die heutigen Rahmen, Laufräder und Reifen oftmals schon genugFlexen bzw. nachgeben.
ABER! Ich fahre fast nur auf Waldautobahnen und im leichten Gelände


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. November 2012)

So, gleich geht's auf zu ner Probefahrt... Da noch zwei andere Mädels dabei sind, gib's zum Testen ein Specialized Enduro mit 160mm, Stumpjumper FSR und nen Ghost AMR mit 120mm... Und dann wird halt durchgewechselt...

Da ich bisher erste einmal auf nem Fully gesessen hab:
Worauf sollte ich bei der Probefahrt achten?
Sowohl, was die Entscheidung für viel/wenig Federweg angeht, als auch was Fahrverhalten betrifft? Gibt's da irgendwas, was man unbedingt mal mahen sollte?

Sorry, falls die Fragen blöd klingen


----------



## 4mate (24. November 2012)

Die Federelemente sollten korrekt auf das Gewicht der Pilotin eingestellt sein,
der SAG 25-30 % des Federwegs betragen.
Eventuell Dämpferpumpe mitnehmen!

Luftdruck der Reifen um 2 Bar, vorne etwas weniger, hinten etwas mehr.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. November 2012)

ok, nachdem ich dann zwei verschiedene Fullys gefahren bin, weiß ich jetzt, dass man Unterschiede eh merkt... Also nochmal sorry für die Fragen 

Das Enduro hat mir gar keinen Spaß gemacht - will ja auch bergauf fahren... außerdem kam ich mit der 2-fach SChaltung i-wie so gar nicht klar, wofür ich von den Männern nur Unverständnis geerntet hab 

Das hat aber nicht s mit dem Thema meines Threads zu tun, also zurück zum Federweg:
Ich dachte ja "Lieber etwas mehr, um dann in ein-zwei JAhren dann noch Reserve zu haben", aber nach gestern denke ich jetzt, ich werd mich doch mit 120mm zufrieden geben.
a) hab ich da immer noch Reserve bei meinem doch relativ geringen Gewicht und meiner Fahrweise (ich glaub, in meinem Alter fang ich nimmer an, die Trails runterzuheizen - flott fahren ja, aber kontrolliert. Und falls dann doch zweimal pro Jahr Stellen kommen, wo der Federweg nicht reicht- isses halt so.)
b) fast alle Bikes mit mehr Federweg haben eine hohe Überstandshöhe... und ich mit meinen kurzen Beinchen 
Da ich die Reserven wohl nicht brauchen werde, schaue ich mich jetzt erstmal nach Bikes mit 120mm Federweg um, ich glaub, da ist die Auswahl mit niedrigerer Überstandshöhe etwas größer...


----------



## achimrotwild (25. November 2012)

Mit dem Federweg ist das so eine Sache. Erst einmal ist es Geschmacksache.
Grundsätzlich hängt es aber mit dem Untergrund b.z.w. der Fahrweise zusammen.
Wenn Du nicht öfters in die Alpen oder Dolomiten biken gehst und Dich am liebsten im Mittelgebirgen unterwegs bist reichen ein Hardtail mit 120er Gabel. Wenn Du gerne ein Fully fahren möchtest, empfehle ich Dir ein 130er oder 140er Allmountain. Das sind die absoluten Allrounder, wie der Name schon sagt.
Solltest Du ab und an in Trailpark unterwegs sein oder mal den ein oder anderen Hügel überspringen, solltest Du in den Endurobereich 160mm gehen.
Da ich alles Fahre leiste ich mir alle 3 Bikes bis 180mm.
Es gibt einfach noch nicht die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau. 
Fazit: Normale MTB`ler kommen mit 140 überall runter und rauf.
Am Ende zählt die Fahrtechnik. Und vor allem die Übung und Kondition.


----------



## berkel (25. November 2012)

Das Wichtigste ist erstmal die Geometrie, und zwar nicht nur auf die Sitzposition bezogen, sondern auch auf das Fahrverhalten (da haben Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, Kettenstrebenlänge Einfluss). Auch kann ein breiterer Lenker oder höheres/tieferes Cockpit mehr Einfluss auf das Fahrgefühl und Sicherheit haben als 20mm mehr Federweg.

Der Federweg ist dann eine Frage wieviel Komfort man haben möchte und wieviel Reserven um auf ruppigen Trails schnell zu fahren. Bei technischen Passagen im Schritttempo ist viel Federweg eher hinderlich. Viel FW macht das Bike auch träger und macht dadurch auf flowigen Trails weniger Spaß (bei einem aktiven Fahrstil drückt man zu viel in die Federung).

Ich fahre die meiste Zeit mit meinem 130/140mm Trailbike, dem schon angesprochenen Banshee Spitfire. Flacher Lenkwinkel und tiefes Tretlager ergeben ein sehr gutes Abfahrtsfahrverhalten, wobei es trotzdem auch sehr gut bergauf geht. Für Trails möchte ich nicht mehr Federweg haben, wobei ich die Federung zusätzlich noch ziemlich straff abgestimmt habe, da mag ich ein direktes Fahrgefühl zum Untergrund.
Daneben fahre ich noch einen 180mm Freerider, der natürlich beim Heizen auf groben Strecken / Bikepark mehr Spaß macht und mehr Sicherheit bietet.
Zusätzlich habe ich für den Winter und einfach zum Spaß ein ungefedertes singlespeed MTB. Da ist der Unterschied schon gewaltig, insbesondere weil ich mit der Starrgabel nicht mit gewohntem Fahrstil (Druck auf dem Vorderrad) fahren kann. Trotzdem fahre ich damit im Prinzip bis auf ganz krasse Sachen alles wie mit den anderen Bikes auch. Allerdings weiß ich durch langjährige Erfahrung ziemlich genau was ich kann und brauche nicht mehr das Sicherheitsgefühl vom Bike.


----------



## mw.dd (25. November 2012)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> ...
> Grundsätzlich hängt es aber mit dem Untergrund b.z.w. der Fahrweise zusammen.
> Wenn Du nicht öfters in die Alpen oder Dolomiten biken gehst und Dich am liebsten im Mittelgebirgen unterwegs bist reichen ein Hardtail mit 120er Gabel. ...



Untergrund und Fahrweise stimmt, ob Hoch- oder Mittelgebirge ist dagegen unerheblich.

 @WarriorPrincess: Wo habt ihr getestet? Hatte das Enduro eine Chance, zu zeigen, wofür es gebaut ist?
Zusätzlich zum Hardtail ein 120mm-Fully ist m.E.n. rausgeschmissenes Geld, das wird Dir nicht viel bringen. 140/150er AM mit etwas abfahrtsorientierter Geometrie ist sicher sinnvoller.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. November 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Untergrund und Fahrweise stimmt, ob Hoch- oder Mittelgebirge ist dagegen unerheblich.
> 
> @_WarriorPrincess_: Wo habt ihr getestet? Hatte das Enduro eine Chance, zu zeigen, wofür es gebaut ist?
> Zusätzlich zum Hardtail ein 120mm-Fully ist m.E.n. rausgeschmissenes Geld, das wird Dir nicht viel bringen. 140/150er AM mit etwas abfahrtsorientierter Geometrie ist sicher sinnvoller.



Getestet haben wir bei uns im Wald auf Trails bergauf/bergab... Ich bin's bergab auf einem der stark verwurzelten, steilen Trails gefahren und auch auf nem längeren verwurzelten, aber nicht so steilen Trail... bergab keine Frage, macht es viel Spaß und war vom Handling her auch super, aber bergauf hab ich mich total geplagt... wie gesagt möglicherweise auch wegen der ungewohnten 2-fach Schaltung, aber an der allein kann es nicht liegen, dass ich weniger als null Spaß aufwärts hatte 

Das mit den nur 120mm zusätzlich zum Hardtail hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber es bringt mir nichts, wenn ich in ner kurzen Pause nicht mal auf Zehenspitzen überm Bike stehen kann, weil die Überstandshöhe nicht passt - so geschehen mit dem Cube AMS 130... Und die passt bei den meisten 150ern leider nicht, bzw es bleiben nur wenige (und auch noch die teureren ) Bikes mit 150 mm zur Auswahl...

Ich werd demnächst mal schauen, dass ich das Banshee Spitfire testen kann - zumindest laut Papier könnte da die Geo stimmen (den Preis kenn ich leider nicht bisher...)

Und ja, ich weiß, dass ich nen gewissen Preis ansetzen muss für ein gescheites AM


----------



## mw.dd (25. November 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das mit den nur 120mm zusätzlich zum Hardtail hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber es bringt mir nichts, wenn ich in ner kurzen Pause nicht mal auf Zehenspitzen überm Bike stehen kann, weil die Überstandshöhe nicht passt - so geschehen mit dem Cube AMS 130... Und die passt bei den meisten 150ern leider nicht, bzw es bleiben nur wenige (und auch noch die teureren ) Bikes mit 150 mm zur Auswahl...
> 
> ...



Auch wenn der Tipp hier schon mal kam, würde ich Dir dann erst recht nochmal das http://www.cheetah.de/mountainbike/am-woman-ladyspirit.html ans Herz legen.

Ich kenne eine sehr zufriedene (und kleine) Fahrerin. Änderungswünsche an Ausstattung oder sogar an der Rahmengeo sind angeblich kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. November 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Tipp hier schon mal kam, würde ich Dir dann erst recht nochmal das http://www.cheetah.de/mountainbike/am-woman-ladyspirit.html ans Herz legen.
> 
> Ich kenne eine sehr zufriedene (und kleine) Fahrerin. Änderungswünsche an Ausstattung oder sogar an der Rahmengeo sind angeblich kein Problem.


auch schon auf der Liste... das sind halt die wenigen verbleibenden... 

Schau mich auch nicht nur nach 120mm um, sondern bin wieder offener für solche und nicht mehr nur auf 140 oder 150 fixiert... Wäre ja blöd, wenn ich nach nem halben Jahr oder so Suche nach 150 feststell, dass da für mich nichts bei ist und dann wieder nen halbe Jahr brauch um mich bei den 120mm umzuschauen und durchzutesten 

Der Winter wird jetzt jedenfalls für ausgiebige Suche und hoffentlich diverse Testfahrten genutzt...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. November 2012)

rose verdita green in 15,5"!?


----------



## scratch_a (25. November 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> rose verdita green in 15,5"!?



Das hat leider ein relativ langes Sitzrohr, dafür kurzes Oberrohr und die Überstandshöhe ist nicht angegeben. Ohne zumindest mal drauf gesessen zu haben ist eine Online-Bestellung dann doch sehr riskant.


----------



## HiFi XS (25. November 2012)

Bist Du schon ein Trek Lush gefahren? Ist 120 mm.


----------



## scratch_a (25. November 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Bist Du schon ein Trek Lush gefahren? Ist 120 mm.



Ja, ist sie...siehe Post Nr. 41


----------



## wildbiker (26. November 2012)

Mir reichen 150 mm vollkommen aus um damit rauf wie runter zu kommen...In Sachen Fahrtechnik entwickelt man je mehr man fährt eh immer weiter, mitm Hardtail noch schneller als mitm Fully...und vorallem wenn man mit ein paar erfahrenen Leuten unterwegs ist, die einem den ein oder anderen Tipp/Verbesserungshinweis geben können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeScary (27. November 2012)

Also ich hatte mich jetzt auch für das Trek Remedy 7 in 15,5 Zoll entschieden. Hat 150 mm federweg und ich bin begeistert.. Ich komme sogar recht gut den Berg hoch dank der Trail einstellung (Man hat bei den Federlementen drei einstellungen) Das Trek Lush bin ich auch schon probe gefahren und vom fahrgefühl ist es ähnlich wie das Remedy.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. November 2012)

Beim Remedy hätt ich - zumindest auf dem Papier - wieder ein Problem mit der Überstandshöhe *autsch*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. November 2012)

Bei dem Trek hab ich mit 77cm Schrittlänge auch schon ein Überstandsproblem.


----------



## blutbuche (27. November 2012)

ich komm mit meinem speci enduro ( 160 fw) sehr gut überall hoch , wie runter ...


----------



## Sunfighter (27. November 2012)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch sehr kurze Beine im Verhältnis zum Oberkörper und als wir mit ihm auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike waren haben wir auch einiges Probegefahren: Cube AMS 130, Trek Remedy,  Scott Genius ... im Endeffekt wurde es für ihn dann ein Bulls Wild Mojo 2 in 15,5 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht und er ist sehr zufrieden damit. Der Bulls Rahmen baut sehr niedrig und hat aber ein relativ langes Oberrohr so dass man nicht zu aufrecht sitzt (das war bei den kleinen Rahmen der anderen Hersteller oft das Problem) 

Edit: Bulls is doch ein 17 zoll Rahmen, ist aber der kleinste den es gibt, war deshalb etwas verwirrt^^

Er wollte auch erst weniger Federweg, da die Überstandshöhe bei 150mm Teils zum Problem wurde. Ich war früher auch eher ein Freund von weniger Federweg und bin mit meinem 100mm Fully fast alles gefahren was ich jetzt mit meinem Remedy fahre, allerdings muss ich leider zugeben dass es jetzt doch um einiges spaßiger ist und Federweg wirklich süchtig macht^^
Die Bergaufperformance bei den modernen 150mm Allmountain bikes ist einfach der wahnsinn, ich fahr mit meinem Remedy extrem steile technische uphills besser denn je, wichtig ist nur eine tiefe Front und ein gesundes Verhältnis von Sattelhöhe zu Lenker. (steile Sitzwinkel und nicht zu flache Lenkwinkel sind natürlich auch nicht verkehrt, auch die Kettenstrebenlänge ist nicht unwesentlich, aber diese Maße sind bei den modernen allmountain bikes eigentlich alle gut durchdacht, genauso wie eine gute Platform am Dämpfer standard ist) In meinem Fall so an die 2-3 cm Sattelüberhöhung. Leider haben genau an diesem Punkt Leute mit kurzen Beinen ein Problem. Wir konnten bis auf das Bulls einfach kein bike finden auf dem mein Kumpel die Front tief genug brachte um eine leichte Sattelüberhöhung zu bekommen und trotzdem ein ausreichend langes Oberrohr hat ohne einen langen vorbau zu montieren. Negative Vorbauten sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und lenkten sich auch für meinen Geschmack nicht besonders gut. Wenn einem Die Geo eines bikes einfach garnicht passt ist in meinen Augen ein negativer Vorbau auch keine Lösung vor allem weil er relativ lang sein muss um viel zu bewirken.

Leute mit kurzen Beinen habens wirklich nicht leicht, allerdings bin ich der Meinung dass man die Überstandshöhe etwas vernachlässigen kann, denn wer steht schon über seinem Rad und hält es genau senkrecht? Ich halte mein Rad immer relativ schräg wenn ich abgestiegen bin und damit reduziert sich die tatsächliche Überstandshöhe drastisch. Probiers mal aus und du wirst sehen dass du dir deswegen keine Sorgen mehr machen musst.


----------



## Votec Tox (27. November 2012)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> .........
> Leute mit kurzen Beinen habens wirklich nicht leicht, allerdings bin ich der Meinung dass man die Überstandshöhe etwas vernachlässigen kann, denn wer steht schon über seinem Rad und hält es genau senkrecht? Ich halte mein Rad immer relativ schräg wenn ich abgestiegen bin und damit reduziert sich die tatsächliche Überstandshöhe drastisch. Probiers mal aus und du wirst sehen dass du dir deswegen keine Sorgen mehr machen musst.


 Dazu hatte Scylla auch schon einmal etwas passendes geschrieben.
Mein Fulli hat überflüssige - aber spaßige - 200mm Federweg, da ist es mit der Überstandshöhe (bei mir zumindest) immer knapp, egal ob flaches DH-Racebike oder altmodisches Big Bike mit mittelhohem Tretlager und recht hoher Front, so wie meins. Macht aber nix, beim Absteigen zur Seite kippen und bei kritischen Stellen schön zur Seite abrollen, falls im Falle eines Falls . Bei Stürzen mit höheren Geschwindigkeiten spielen die wenigen cm Überstandshöhe wohl keine Rolle mehr.
Und technisch schwierige Passagen - also solche im Schritttempo - fahre ich ohnehin lieber mit meinem kurzen und sehr flachen Hardtail mit nur 100mm Federgabel, das reicht ohnehin für fast Alles - aber die Sänfte macht oft das Grinsen einfach "breiter" 

Aber hier gings ja um Allround-, Allmountain-, allumfassende Räder ,
ich finde, daß man sich nur am Anfang an den - bedingt durch den Federweg - höheren Oberrohren stört, mit mehr Fahrpraxis gewöhnt man sich gut daran. Ansonsten habe ich diesen Sommer eine 1,57m Frau mit einem Cannondale Claymore erlebt, damit gabs bei ordentlich Federweg wirklich keine Überstandsprobleme, jedoch hatte es dafür ein sehr tiefes Tretlager, das wäre mir jetzt zu tief gewesen, bei weicher Fahrwerkseinstellung ständig aufzusetzen...

Einen Nachteil muß man wohl in Kauf nehmen, wenn man nicht so groß ist... 
Grüße!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. November 2012)

Ich weiß, dass Scylla dazu ne andere Meinung hat, aber bergauf ist es MEINER Meinung nach eben nicht egal. Wenn man an einer Stufe hängenbleibt und auf dem Weg wenig Platz ist, ist ein Sturz vorprogrammiert, im ausgesetzten Gelände kann das mal übel enden, wäre nämlich mir beinah mal passiert. Konnte das Malheur grad im letzten Moment noch abfangen. Wenn´s nicht ausgesetzt ist, gibt´s vielleicht mal nur ein aua, wenn´s auf der Seite richtig runtergeht, kanns auch schlechter aussehen. Das Argument, dass man ja nur beim Absteigen etwas Technik braucht, zählt hier nicht wirklich, da man, wenn man hängenbleibt, ohnehin schon in einer wenig steuerbaren "Zwangssituation" ist. Leute, di sowieso zig Räder haben, können sich das jeweils fürs Gelände passende aussuchen, aber wenn´s one-for-all sein soll, will man sich ja verbessern und nicht verschlechter, oder? Und nur mehr Federweg allein ist ja noch keine Verbesserung. (Und weder bin ich der totale Angsthase noch ein Traillegastheniker noch unerfahren.) Aber wie schon gesagt, einen Nachteil hat man wohl immer....


----------



## Votec Tox (27. November 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... im ausgesetzten Gelände kann das mal übel enden, wäre nämlich mir beinah mal passiert. Konnte das Malheur grad im letzten Moment noch abfangen. Wenn´s nicht ausgesetzt ist, gibt´s vielleicht mal nur ein aua, wenn´s auf der Seite richtig runtergeht, kanns auch schlechter aussehen. Das Argument, dass man ja nur beim Absteigen etwas Technik braucht, zählt hier nicht wirklich, da man, wenn man hängenbleibt, ohnehin schon in einer wenig steuerbaren "Zwangssituation" ist.....



Da gebe ich Dir Recht, glaube jedoch, daß hier ca. 3cm Unterschied in der Überstandshöhe nicht so eine große Rolle spielen, wie gern angenommen wird, denn dann strauchelt man schon, die meisten (? nur meine Meinung ) Menschen springen nicht schon vorher nach vorn ab, sondern versuchen auszubalancieren und wenn das nicht reicht, dann brauchts ein richtig flaches Rad, um einen nennenswerten Vorteil zu haben.

Aber das ist nur meine Erfahrung und ich akzeptiere völlig den Wunsch nach den berühmten 2cm Luft über dem Oberrohr!
(Und ja, ich kenne die Situation, welche Du bergauf meinst, hatte ich gerade erst letzten Mittwoch, dort ging es zwar nur 5m senkrecht runter, aber das wäre auch unangenehm gewesen, zum Glück ausbalanciert und den Impuls zum Hang hin geben können, sodaß ich dahin kippte...)


----------



## Sunfighter (27. November 2012)

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass ein paar Zentimerter da keinen großen Unterschied machen. Zum Ersten denke ich nicht dass jemand der ins Straucheln gerät und absteigen muss gerade absteigen kann, ob er will oder nicht, könnte er das Rad gerade halten müsste er/sie ja nicht absteigen. Zum Zweiten ist in solch gefährlichem Gelände ein gerades absteigen auch nicht zu empfehlen, vor allem wenn der Untergrund rutschig, sehr schmal oder stark uneben ist und es entweder steil bergauf oder bergab geht (was wohl die Gründe sind warum abgestiegen werden muss), da man auf solchem gelände meistens auch im Stehen, vor allem mit nem Rad zwischen den Beinen, keinen besseren oder sichereren Halt hat. In so einem Fall empfiehlt es sich doch entwerder vorher abzusteigen wenn man davon ausgehen muss dass man es nicht schafft (gerade wenn es ausgesetzt und dadurch unnötig gefährlich ist) oder sich auf die vom Abgrund entgegengesetzte Seite fallen zu lassen.

Klar ist ein niedriger Rahmen von Vorteil wenn man ständig sehr technische und gefährliche Stellen fährt, keine Frage, aber bei einem Allrounder würde ich dieses Kriterium weiter hinten anstellen und nicht als Hauptargument verwenden und meine Auswahl dadurch unnötig einschränken.
Ich hatte jetzt auch nicht das Gefühl dass die Fragestellerin ein bike zum Vertriden oder ähnlichem sucht, als Einsatzgebiet gibt sie AM/Touren an und in dem Bereich finde ich kann man die Überstandshöhe durchaus vernachlässigen.
Aber da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung welche sicherlich durch eigene Erfahrungen geprägt ist.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. November 2012)

Hm, also ich find halt, ich will zumindest bei ner kurzen Pause, z.B. beim Blick aufs Handy zwecks Orientierung o.ä.) einfach mit beiden Beinen rechts und links aufm Boden stehen, ohne Schmerzen in meinem Vergnügungszentrum... 
Wie das mit schrägstellen gehen soll, check ich grad ehrlich gesagt nicht 
Ich hätt halt gerne ein, zwei Zentimeterchen Luft (gerne auch noch mehr)... Rein vom Sicherheitsgefühl, zumal ich technisch noch nicht die versierteste bin (ja, ich weiß, Technik lernt man auf Hardtail, das behalt ich ja auch ... )  @_Sunfighter_: Wo im Altmühltal bist du dann unterwegs? Wäre dort dann auch das Bulls?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (27. November 2012)

Ja, das Rad ist für Touren/AM gedacht und nicht für hoch technische Trails/Vertriden. Da sie eine Schrittlänge von 76cm hat, müssten auch meiner Ansicht nach Räder mit einer Überstandshöhe von <=70cm noch in Ordnung sein.

Aber um wirklich sagen zu können ob der Rahmen passt, muss man zumindest auf dem Rad mal drauf gesessen zu sein, ja am Besten auch mal einen kleinem Trail oder ähnlichem gefahren sein. 
Und da sehe ich zur Zeit die größten Probleme. Die Händler haben erstens kaum Räder in der Größe auf Lager (haben zuviel Angst, darauf sitzen zu bleiben) und bestellen sie nur auf konkrete Anfrage. Und falls doch mal eins zufällig rumstehen sollte, dann kann man damit höchstens aufm Parkplatz paar Runden drehen. Eine richtige Testfahrt an sich ist somit kaum möglich. Zumindest haben wir es bisher so erfahren...werden aber übern Winter weiter die Händler abklappern und weiter suchen.

Aber langsam verstehe ich immer mehr die Leute, die im Internet dann ihr Rad kaufen.


----------



## scylla (27. November 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir Recht, glaube jedoch, daß hier ca. 3cm Unterschied in der Überstandshöhe nicht so eine große Rolle spielen, wie gern angenommen wird, denn dann strauchelt man schon, die meisten (? nur meine Meinung ) Menschen springen nicht schon vorher nach vorn ab, sondern versuchen auszubalancieren und wenn das nicht reicht, dann brauchts ein richtig flaches Rad, um einen nennenswerten Vorteil zu haben.




genau so seh ich das auch. Wenn ich bergauf mal runter muss vom Rad, dann hab ich meistens noch gemütlich Zeit, mir ein schönes Trittsteinchen oder eben die richtige Seite vom Hang auszusuchen... und wenn's doch mal schneller geht dann lieg ich nicht selten gleich komplett auf der Nase, so dass mehr oder weniger Überstand den Braten nicht mehr fett machen würden.

Nur reden wir hier glaub auch öfter mal von unterschiedlichen Einsatzbereichen. Nicht jeder kann Balancieren, erst recht nicht im Trail, nicht jeder will Hoppelbiken, nicht jeder will die maximale technische Herausforderung. Von den verschiedenen persönlichen Ansichten und Anforderungen mal ganz zu schweigen.
Gerade wenn's um ein EierlegendeWollmilchsau-Tourenbike geht, mit dem man sich zu jeder Zeit schön sicher fühlen will, kann ich schon verstehen, dass etwas mehr Luft zwischen sich und dem Rad ein ein komfortableres Gefühl gibt, auch wenn ich persönlich das nicht ganz so dramatisch sehen mag. 
Wenigstens im Flachen bequem drüberstehen können will ich bei meinen Rädern schon auch . Deswegen finde ich es schon vernünftig, zugunsten einer "angenehmeren" Geometrie eher auf etwas Federweg zu verzichten, wenn es eben in der Vielfederwegsklasse nix mit einer ausreichenden Überstandshöhe gibt. Geometrie ist letztendlich einfach wichtiger. Wenn ich mich auf einem Rad nicht wohlfühle, dann nutzen mir 200mm Federweg gar nichts.
Nichts desto trotz nutzt es natürlich immer, "richtiges" Absteigen bergab und bergauf und Balance zu üben, egal ob man ein superflaches Bike hat, oder eins mit grenzwertiger Überstandshöhe. Die Situation wird beim Biken immer wieder mal kommen, wo man es gut gebrauchen kann. (Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich )

Übrigens: mit dem Wohlfühlfaktor kommt oftmals auch ein Sprung in der Fahrtechnik! Weil man sich mit einem Rad (egal mit welchem Federweg), auf dem man sich wohlfühlt, einfach mehr traut. 
Ich würd da einfach auf mein Bauchgefühl hören, und auf die neuste Mode oder irgendwelche Forenweisheiten pfeifen


----------



## HiFi XS (27. November 2012)

Ich gib jetzt wieder meinen Senf zu diesem Thema: ich rate KEINER FRAU (oder Man) dazu, ein Fahrrad ohne genügend Überstand zu kaufen! Bevor eine Frau ein Fahrrad kauft, das ihr nicht passt sage ich: lieber zu viel Überstand als zu wenig. Es muss keine ganze Handbreite sein aber drüber muss die Frau schon bequem stehen können. Ich hab noch nie in meinem Leben ein Mountainbiker gesehen, der nicht über seinem Bike stehen konnte! Für kleinere Leute mit kurzen Beinen ist das nach wie vor ein wichtiges Thema. Viele Leute, die sich zu diesem Thema äußern, haben das Problemchen nicht. Ich schon. Ich bin kein Crack  aber fahren kann ich schon  und ein geeignetes Fahrrad will ich. Basta!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. November 2012)

mir wollte man auch bei nem Händler verzapfen das ich ja mit 172cm Länge und ner SL von 83-84 ein 150mm fully in Größe m locker fahren könnte (giant reign).
als ich dem Verkäufer sagte das ich mir das meine kronjuwelen da in Gefahr sehen würde hat er gelacht.
ich bat ihn dann mir eins hinzustellen und siehe da, da war nicht mehr viel Luft. 
da hab ich gelacht und mir woanders mein bike gekauft.

ich fahr jetzt nen 16,5" Rahmen im 150mm bike, vorher hatte ich 16" im 100mm fully und das war supi.
beim 150er reichts mir gerade so


----------



## Sunfighter (28. November 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Hm, also ich find halt, ich will zumindest bei ner kurzen Pause, z.B. beim Blick aufs Handy zwecks Orientierung o.ä.) einfach mit beiden Beinen rechts und links aufm Boden stehen, ohne Schmerzen in meinem Vergnügungszentrum...
> Wie das mit schrägstellen gehen soll, check ich grad ehrlich gesagt nicht
> Ich hätt halt gerne ein, zwei Zentimeterchen Luft (gerne auch noch mehr)... Rein vom Sicherheitsgefühl, zumal ich technisch noch nicht die versierteste bin (ja, ich weiß, Technik lernt man auf Hardtail, das behalt ich ja auch ... )  @_Sunfighter_: Wo im Altmühltal bist du dann unterwegs? Wäre dort dann auch das Bulls?




Also ich komme aus Eichstätt und fahre gerne in der Kipfenberger Gegend, wirklich schön zum MTBen. Das Bulls steht bei nem Freund in Solnhofen (da wo der berühmte Kalkstein herkommt^^) also nicht weit weg. Wenn du willst frag ich ihn mal nach seiner Schrittlänge und der Überstandshöhe seines bikes. Falls du mal in die Gegend kommen solltest kann ich auch mal anfragen ob du ne Runde drauf drehen darfst falls die Maße einigermaßen passen. Isn netter hilfsbereiter Kerl und war selbst lange auf der Suche nach dem richtigen bike für seine recht kurzen Beine.

Mhhh wie ich das mit dem bike schrägstellen beim absteigen erklären soll ... also im Prinzip kippst du das Rad einfach nach links oder rechts wenn du absteigst, ein Bein kommt auf den Boden und das andere kann auf dem Pedal bleiben oder ebenfalls auf den Boden. So kannst du eigentlich sogar noch (wenn du willst) auf dem Sattel sitzen bleiben und trotzdem abgestiegen sein ... klingt irgendwie alles doof, ein Bild würde es einfach zeigen aber ich konnte einfach keins finden ... ^^ So mach ichs auf jeden Fall wenn ich mal schnell aufs Handy sehen will oder am Navi rumspiele, ein Fuß bleibt auch eingeklickt bei mir, bin wohl ziemlich faul^^
Und zum Thema Technik lernt man auf dem Hardtail ... also ich hab mit meinem Hardtail damals schon fleißig geübt, aber so richtig viel Technik hab ich erst mit meinem Fully und besonders jetzt mit dem Remedy gelernt. Die meisten Hardtails haben ja recht lange Vorbauten, schmale Lenker und sehr race-ige Geos,die sind meines Erachtens nicht wirklich zum Techniktraining geeignet, da sie einem auch nicht das Selbstvertrauen und Gefühl von Sicherheit vermitteln. Aber da kann mir gerne widersprochen werden, vielleicht ist das ja nur mein subjektiver Eindruck. 
Für mich war ein Allmountain bike auf jeden Fall ein rießen Schritt nach vorne und hat mir wahnsinnig viel gebracht. Von dem ganzen Spaß mal ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Votec Tox (28. November 2012)

Genauso steige ich auch ab wenn ich mal kurz anhalte.
Und natürlich kann ich über dem Oberrohr stehen, so kurz vorm Sattel im Bikeladen auf Teppichboden usw. 
Aber es ist doch eine einfache geometrische Rechnung, den Durchmesser des 26 Zoll Rades plus Gabel plus Steuerrohr minus Diff. durch den Winkel, das ergibt bei mehr Federweg schnell mal um die 90 cm... 
Ab da fällt dann das Oberrohr schön gerade oder auch verformt nach unten zur Sattelstütze ab und je kleiner der Rahmen, umso kürzer das Oberrohr, umso weniger Platz dafür bzw. umso steiler fällt es ab. Somit wird es bei langhubigen Gabeln leider immer eng für kurze Beine, denn in der Not steigt man nie exakt vorm Sattel ab...

Aber wie die Vorredner(innen) schon sagten, Hauptsache man fühlt sich wohl auf dem Rad, das ist ausschlaggebend! 
Nur mir ging es beim Kauf meines ersten Fullis vor wenigen Jahren so, daß ich alles toll fand, ein vollgefedertes Rad war ja neu für mich und ich hatte keine Idee für meine Wünsche und merkte Unterschiede bei der Probefahrt vorm radladen eigentlich nur im Radstand (Wendigkeit). Das Gespühr für die verschiedenen Fullis kam dann erst mit der Fahrpraxis.

Grüße!


----------



## BeScary (28. November 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Beim Remedy hätt ich - zumindest auf dem Papier - wieder ein Problem mit der Überstandshöhe *autsch*




bei mir wird es auch knapp, kürzere Beine dürfte ich auch nicht haben. Aber ich kann grade so bequem stehen


----------



## scylla (28. November 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nur mir ging es beim Kauf meines ersten Fullis vor wenigen Jahren so, daß ich alles toll fand, ein vollgefedertes Rad war ja neu für mich und ich hatte keine Idee für meine Wünsche und merkte Unterschiede bei der Probefahrt vorm radladen eigentlich nur im Radstand (Wendigkeit). Das Gespühr für die verschiedenen Fullis kam dann erst mit der Fahrpraxis.


 
... und leider ändert sich das Gespür dann auch noch mit der Zeit. Jedenfalls geht's mir so. So ein Fahrradkauf ist nichts für die Ewigkeit. Wenn man irgendwann was Neues entdeckt, sei es nun am Fahrradmarkt, auf den Hometrails, oder bei der Fahrtechnik/beim Fahrstil, dann kommt eh früher oder später mal der Wunsch nach einem anderen Bike. 
Daher würde ich mir darüber nicht eine Ewigkeit lang mit theoretischen Überlegungen den Kopf zerbrechen, sondern eher zusehen, so viel wie möglich auszuprobieren, um dann den Wohlfühlfaktor entscheiden zu lassen. Denn wie ich schon ganz am Anfang des Themas geschrieben habe: brauchen tut man eh nichts, höchstens wollen 
  @Sunfighter
Hardtails müssen nicht zwingend eine Race-Geo haben und auf Leichtbau getrimmt sein! Und selbst wenn, solange das Rad gut passt, kann man auch auf einem Racebike schon ne Menge lernen.
Wenn ich mir aber anschaue, wie das Verhältnis Rahmenhöhe zu Körpergröße beim HT von WarriorPrincess ausschaut, dann stimme ich ganz unabhängig von der sonstigen Geometrie selbigen HTs mit dir überein: vielleicht nicht das geeignetste Rad für ein sicheres Gefühl beim Techniktraining


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. November 2012)

Und das ist vermutlich der Grund, warum ich mir jetzt vielleicht den ein oder anderen Gedanken zuviel mache: Als ich das damals gekauft hab, hatten wir von Geo halt null Ahnung und ich würds heut auch ne Nummer kleiner kaufen...
Trotzdem hab ich darauf schon einiges gelernt... immerhin...
Wie scratch schon schrieb... wir werden den Winter jetzt diverse Händler abklappern und diverse Bikes testfahren... zwei hatt ich ja schon unterm Hintern und da muss ich schon sagen, da hab ich doch nen Unterschied gemerkt... Der Händler ist nämlich top, da geht die Testfahrt ins Gelände... während ein anderer nur Testfahrten auf Asphalt mit verkniffenem Gesicht zugesteht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (29. November 2012)

Hm, ich gehöre mit 161 cm ja auch in die Kategorie "Zwerg". Meine Räder, egal ob 100, 120 oder 140 mm Federweg haben alle eine ausreichend geringe Überstandshöhe für meine 74 cm Schrittlänge. Mit den Bikes in 16" und 15" von Merida habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht (keine Frauenmodelle). Wobei mein Favorit derzeit das neue alte Helius CC in 15" mit 120 mm Federweg ist. Die 120 mm fühlen sich definitiv nach mehr an. Hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht, ich hatte lange nach einer Gabel mit 140 mm oder wenigstens 130 mm Federweg bei einer max. Einbauhöhe von 480 mm gesucht. Das gab es nicht, also 120 mm. Das Helius hat übrigens eine Überstandshöhe von 70,5 cm trotz einer Tretlagerhöhe von 36 cm.
Ich würde mich in Bezug auf den Federweg daher nicht mehr festlegen.


----------



## Sunfighter (1. Dezember 2012)

was mir noch eingefallen ist wär ein liteville 301 mit 140 bzw 150 oder 160mm Federweg!
Gibt es als XS Rahmen sogar mit 24 zoll Hinterrad und sollte eine wahnsinnig niedrige Überstandshöhe haben.
Das einzig negative an dem Bike bzw Rahmenset ist der Preis, aber sonst ist es wohl gerade mit der 24 zoll Hinterrad-Variante als xs unschlagbar für kleinere Personen.


----------



## Sickgirl (1. Dezember 2012)

bei meinen Liteville kann ich mit einer Schrittlaenge von 75 gerade so drueber stehen.

Aber ich kann morgen gerne mal nachmessen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. Dezember 2012)

24" Hinterrad sollte doch fast überall machbar sein. dafür brauchts kein (überteuertes) LV.

propain hat auch schon einige ihrer Modelle mit 24" Rädern bestückt und so verkauft und die verkaufen def keine Citybikes. 
ich bin mir sicher das die einem auf Wunsch das Hinterrad oder halt beide Räder tauschen.


----------



## scratch_a (1. Dezember 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> mir wollte man auch bei nem Händler verzapfen das ich ja mit *172cm Länge und ner SL von 83-84* ein 150mm fully in Größe m locker fahren könnte (giant reign).
> als ich dem Verkäufer sagte das ich mir das meine kronjuwelen da in Gefahr sehen würde hat er gelacht.
> ich bat ihn dann mir eins hinzustellen und siehe da, da war nicht mehr viel Luft.
> da hab ich gelacht und mir woanders mein bike gekauft.
> ...



Da Wapi ja nochmal ein ganzes Stück kleiner ist als du denke ich, dass das Propain schon allein wegen der Geo ausscheidet. Schließlich ist ja das 16,5" der kleinste Rahmen. Da würde wohl auch ein 24"-Hinterrad nix mehr rausreissen.

Ganz davon abgesehen, einfach ein 24"-Hinterrad in ein Bike einbauen, in dem eigentlich ein 26" gehört, ändert ja auch die Geo des Bikes, oder? Also speziell der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel dürfte flacher werden, was ja nicht unbedingt positiv sein muss.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2012)

Sunfighter schrieb:


> was mir noch eingefallen ist wär ein liteville 301 mit 140 bzw 150 oder 160mm Federweg!
> Gibt es als XS Rahmen sogar mit 24 zoll Hinterrad und sollte eine wahnsinnig niedrige Überstandshöhe haben.
> Das einzig negative an dem Bike bzw Rahmenset ist der Preis, aber sonst ist es wohl gerade mit der 24 zoll Hinterrad-Variante als xs unschlagbar für kleinere Personen.



24'' räder haben halt dafür andere nachteile. geringe auswahl an felgen und reifen (was machst du, wenn du dir im urlaub ein laufrad zerdengelst oder den mantel zerfetzt?), schlechteres überrollverhalten, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (2. Dezember 2012)

... ich werf' hier nochmal das Nukeproof Mega ins Rennen.

Ich fahr das Rad selbst (168/79 cm) in M. Die Überstandshöhe dürfte unter 75 cm (ich muss nochmal genau messen) liegen - niedriger als vorher mein Canyon Nerve XC in Gr. S - und das bei 160 mm Federweg vorn. Der S Rahmen sollte noch deutlich niedriger sein.

Das Bike geht sagenhaft gut bergauf, ist voll tourentauglich und vermittelt gute"Bergabsicherheit" - hätte nie gedacht, dass es sich für mich besser fahren lässt als das Canyon (das war rund 3,5 Kilo leichter).

Leider sind die 2012er Modelle (Rahmen oder Komplett) wohl so gut wie ausverkauft und ob die 2013er bei der geänderten Geo ebenso gut funktionieren 

Zum Thema Überstandshöhe: ich selbst bin vor dem XC ein Rad mit nur 70 cm Überstandshöhe gefahren und hatte große Bedenken mit dem höheren klar zu kommen - bin aber nie angeeckt (und ich steige öfter unkontrolliert vom Rad ab  ). Ich bin da Scyllas Meinung: meist kippt man doch irgendwie zur Seite, o. ä. Nur: wirklich zu hoch darf es nicht sein - d.h. frau sollte noch normal drüber stehen können - die empfohlene Handbreit Platz unter dem Schritt wird es wohl bei keinem Rad geben - erst recht nicht, wenn frau schon Recht klein ist. Es sei denn man steigt auf ein 24Zoll Kinderrad um (und die gibt es nicht mit 150 mm Federweg  )


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Dezember 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hm, ich gehöre mit 161 cm ja auch in die Kategorie "Zwerg". ...mein Favorit derzeit das neue alte Helius CC in 15" mit 120 mm Federweg ist. Die 120 mm fühlen sich definitiv nach mehr an. Hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht, ich hatte lange nach einer Gabel mit 140 mm oder wenigstens 130 mm Federweg bei einer max. Einbauhöhe von 480 mm gesucht. Das gab es nicht, also 120 mm. Das Helius hat übrigens eine Überstandshöhe von 70,5 cm trotz einer Tretlagerhöhe von 36 cm.
> Ich würde mich in Bezug auf den Federweg daher nicht mehr festlegen.


 
Hallo Chaotenkind - Deine Erfahrung mit dem Helius interessiert mich sehr! Würde gern mehr hören.   HiFi


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo Chaotenkind - Deine Erfahrung mit dem Helius interessiert mich sehr! Würde gern mehr hören.   HiFi



Sehr wendig, bin ja nicht so der tolle Langsam-im-Kreis-Fahrer, aber ich kann mit dem Ding Kreise drehen ohne das Hinterrad von der Stelle zu bewegen.
Laufruhig, auch wenn es rumpelig bergab geht und das, obwohl Gabel und Dämpfer derzeit sehr straff eingestellt sind. Kein Vergleich zu meinem Ninety-Six, das sehr nervös ist und eine entsprechend harte Hand braucht. Es ist sehr stabil und vermittelt viel Sicherheit.
Ordentlich Bodenfreiheit, den Bashguard habe ich noch nicht aufgesetzt, im Gegensatz zum One-Forty.
Überstandshöhe, wie schon gesagt, 70,5 cm, da ist noch Luft nach oben.
Entspannte Sitzposition, nicht so gestreckt und racelastig.
Mit den Ardent bin ich vom Grip her zufrieden, dafür ist der Rollwiderstand halt etwas höher.
Die Speedhub hat keinen negativen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten, wobei ich bei keinem Fully Probleme damit habe.
Was nicht so toll ist, im Uphill steigt das Vorderrad für meinen Geschmack zu früh, 25% Steigung sollte es eigentlich schaffen, tut es aber nicht. Die 3 cm Spacer unter dem Lenker sind wohl zu viel, aber ich wollte keine Sattelüberhöhung. Mal sehen, werde nächstes Jahr mal anfangen das Spacertürmchen zentimeterweise zu reduzieren. Jetzt im Winter werden eh keine großen Steigungen gefahren, da ist es egal.
Weiter, die Beinachse verläuft nicht exakt senkrecht zur Tretlagermitte. Es fehlen ca. 2 cm, man bräuchte eine nach vorne gekröpfte Sattelstütze um es auszugleichen. Knieprobleme macht es mir nicht, man bekommt halt nicht den optimalen Druck aufs Pedal, aber es ist ja nicht gedacht um Rennen zu fahren. Dafür hab ich die nervöse Rennfräse.

Also, ich könnte mir mittlerweile ein Helius AC als Kumpel für das CC vorstellen...


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Dezember 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Sehr wendig, bin ja nicht so der tolle Langsam-im-Kreis-Fahrer, aber ich kann mit dem Ding Kreise drehen ohne das Hinterrad von der Stelle zu bewegen.
> Laufruhig, auch wenn es rumpelig bergab geht und das, obwohl Gabel und Dämpfer derzeit sehr straff eingestellt sind. Kein Vergleich zu meinem Ninety-Six, das sehr nervös ist und eine entsprechend harte Hand braucht. Es ist sehr stabil und vermittelt viel Sicherheit.
> Ordentlich Bodenfreiheit, den Bashguard habe ich noch nicht aufgesetzt, im Gegensatz zum One-Forty.
> Überstandshöhe, wie schon gesagt, 70,5 cm, da ist noch Luft nach oben.
> ...



Hallo ChaotenKind!



Vielen,vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht. Das sind sehr gut beschreibene und interessante Beobachtungen - für mich besonders relevant, da ich ähnliche Massen habe, wenn auch noch ein Tick kleiner. Halte uns auf dem laufenden - würde gern hören, wie das Ding klettert, wenn Du den Turm langsam abbaust  Es gibt nicht so viele Zwerge, die Nikolai fahren  und ihre Erfahrungen weiter geben. 


LG
HiFi


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Januar 2013)

Immer noch auf der Suche, aber mittlerweile mit klareren Vorstellungen... Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass ich auch was mit mehr Federweg finde, das is das, was ich für mich entscheiden hab, was ich "brauch"  Problem ist immer noch die Überstandshöhe, da durch mehr Federweg das Oberrohr auch höher kommt (den Zusammenhang hab ich mittlerweile begriffen), aber mittlerweile hab ich da doch welche gefunden zum testen 

Am WE hatte ich ein Testbike da und das Sitzgefühl ist ein komplett anderes... 
Vielleicht könnte mir wer von den erfahrenen Leuten was zu meiner Sitzposition auf dem Bike sagen, welche passt oder nicht (ich weiß, ist z.T. auch Ansichtssache  )oben jeweils mein Hardtail, unten das Testbike, links sitzend, rechts stehend über abgesenktem Sattel.... 
Ich sag jetzt extra nichts, auf welchem ich mich wohler gefühlt habe, weil mich ne unvoreingenommene Meinung interessiert


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Februar 2013)

Was lange währt...

Also, ich hab für mich entschieden: 140mm reichen mir.
Es wird ein Stumpjumper - heute bestellt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Februar 2013)

jippieee! Glückwunsch  Wie lange musst Du warten? Ist es nun das Elite? Gute Wahl!!!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Februar 2013)

Jepp, das Elite... sieht richtig genial aus, auch wenn mein Männlein mit dem Rot Probleme hat...  Ich find's genial.
Bis morgen muss ich warten, aber bin heut eh wellnessen ... und auf die Pedale bis Freitag.
Haben das letzte im Computer bestellt, und ich hab dann gefragt, ob ich mir die Farbkombi mal anschauen kann... "Klar, wir haben eins oben stehen." - Hingelaufen - "Oh, das is ja sogar S. Wann wollst du's abholen!?"


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Februar 2013)

oh! das ist ja NOCH besser 
Wir erwarten netürlich FOTOS!


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Februar 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Jepp, das Elite... sieht richtig genial aus, auch wenn mein Männlein mit dem Rot Probleme hat...  Ich find's genial.
> Bis morgen muss ich warten, aber bin heut eh wellnessen ... und auf die Pedale bis Freitag.
> Haben das letzte im Computer bestellt, und ich hab dann gefragt, ob ich mir die Farbkombi mal anschauen kann... "Klar, wir haben eins oben stehen." - Hingelaufen - "Oh, das is ja sogar S. Wann wollst du's abholen!?"



 Das Stumpi ist ein schönes Rad. Ne Freundin hat es auch (allerdings in M) und ist sehr zufrieden damit.
Glückwunsch und viel Spass damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

